# Winter squash Gratin



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tblsp olive oil, plus more for drizzling on top
6 leeks, white and light green parts only, cut and well washed
3 lbs winter squash peeled and cut into 1 inch cubes
salt and pepper
1/2 cup of water
1 cup heavy cream
4 eggs, beaten
1 cup grated cheese (any kind)
nutmeg
1/2 cp breadcrumbs

Heat oil in large pot and saute leeks until tender stirring often for about 10 mins. Add the squash, water and a pinch of salt and pepper. Stir then cover and let cook until the squash is easily pierced with a fork, about 20 mins. If it begins to stick, add more water but no more than necessary. Preheat the oven to 375 degs. Butter a large casserole dish. In a large bowl, add the cooked squash mixture and let cool slightly. Add the cream, eggs, half of the cheese, a pinch of nutmeg and more salt and pepper to taste. Mix and put into casserol dish. Top with remaining cheese and scatter the brwadcrumbs on top. Drizzle a little more olive oil over the top and bake for about 35-40 mins or until golden brown and cooked through.


----------

